# Petit meurtre entre amis



## mado (4 Novembre 2007)

L'infernale machine du temps a décidé de suspendre son vol, de dévorer ses étoiles. Jusqu'à le faire disparaître dans une nuit sans lune.
Trop de passions. Trop d'émotion autour de cet homme. 
Je guettais avec effroi, depuis quelques jours, la venue de ce messager aux moustaches inquiétantes, celui qui me livrerait la fin de l'histoire.
Une histoire saugrenue, inoubliable, construite aux confins de cette virtualité si complexe. 

Sur le carnet de condoléances, j'ai écrit ces mots :
_Je me souviendrai longtemps de cet homme qui aimait (notamment) les femmes, comme rares savent le faire._


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2007)

Il ne lui aura resté qu'un pas à faire
Il ne le franchira pas.

L'histoire de la fin de starmac, la voilà : simple comme les pierres des montagnes siciliennes, limpide comme l'eau des rares sources et pourtant pleine d'ombres comme les rues de San Luca où tout commença et où tout finit.

Noir vêtus, ses proches se sont réunis pour ces derniers instants sous la lumière faible d'une nuit étoilée
Le silence l'emporte encore.
Nul ne dira qui a posé le bouquet





*clic image*
​


_Un grand merci à Captain_X, dool, kisbizz, Lalla, mado, petitchaperonrouge et à toutes celles et ceux qui n'ont pas pu._


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2007)

_"rien ne se perd, rien ne se cr&#233;e, tout se transforme" Lavoisier&#8230; 
_


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

Adieu Starmac

 le pdf , du beau travail


----------



## Lalla (5 Novembre 2007)

"Il est mort,
Il est mort, le soleil
Quand tu m'as quittée
Il est mort, l'été
L'amour et le soleil,
C'est pareil"

Nicoleta


Mais si on m'avait dit un jour que je citerais Nicoleta :mouais: ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

Sécurité !!!!

Vous m'emballez tous ces tordus !!!!


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sécurité !!!!
> 
> Vous m'emballez tous ces tordus !!!!



Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'met quand même ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _"rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme" Lavoisier
> _



Oui: voilà la bonne question. Tu te réincarnes en quoi?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui: voilà la bonne question. Tu te réincarnes en quoi?


ca c'est une  bonne question
 

 bon , on peux aussi dire que starmac incarne parfaitement la désincarnation virtuelle, je parle aussi bien de la vie virtuelle que sa dernière " performance artistique"


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Novembre 2007)

Et si c'&#233;tait par la fin que tout recommen&#231;ait en fin de compte? On recommence comme on a fini. &#192; moins que...?


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

Le secret restera entier , c'est la loi de notre pays
Ici seuls le regards parlent , tout est dit par les regards...amoureux , complices, fuyants, peureux 

L'assassin continuera sa route comme les secrets et femmes que tu as laissé derrière toi



La Principessa ne t'oubliera jamais .....Nous ne t'oublierons jamais


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> La Principessa ne t'oubliera jamais .....Nous ne t'oublierons jamais


Oui, bon En même temps, c'est pas comme s'il partait, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Jamais, c'est trop loin, trop incertain.
Vous oublierez.
Question de temps.

Quoi?

Putain de soleil à la con, il faudrait qu'il pleuve, que la nuit tombe.
Il faudrait aussi que vous regardiez ailleurs.
Il faut bien vivre, non?
Si il n'avait pas...

Pas de remords, pas de regrets, ça sert à quoi?

Il faudrait que je m'en aille aussi.
Que je puisse me regarder ailleurs.

Ca servirait à quoi de rester là?
Je ne parlerais pas.

Et les louves sombres continuent de garder sa tombe.

Putain de soleil.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, bon En même temps, c'est pas comme s'il partait, hein ?


 
Et puis on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler en plus, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et puis on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler en plus, non ?


Ayant moi-même beaucoup raconté de choses dont on se tapait allègrement le kiki sur le poulailler, tu comprendras que je peux difficilement lui en faire le reproche


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, bon En même temps, c'est pas comme s'il partait, hein ?





sonnyboy a dit:


> Et puis on s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler en plus, non ?



Bon, il est parti ou pas ?

Non, c'est parce que je ne veux pas faire une oraison funèbre pour rien (s'il n'est pas parti)


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> Ici seuls le regards parlent , tout est dit par les regards...





OK.
là, je dis quoi, par exemple? 

Hein?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, c'est parce que je ne veux pas faire une oraison funèbre pour rien (s'il n'est pas parti)


C'est-à-dire, c'est un peu comme Anakyn Skywalker : il est mort, mais en fait non.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK.
> là, je dis quoi, par exemple?
> 
> Hein?


 
La pauvre... l'embrouille pas, tout est déjà assez compliqué comme ça pour elle...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Novembre 2007)

La mort, disait Jankélévitch, est "une rupture en pleine continuation d'être". Donc, lorsque quelqu'un meurt (ce qui arrive), il y a une soustraction d'être. Il y a moins d'être. Le problème, c'est qu'à force, il n'y aura plus d'être du tout, ce qui serait quand même assez fâcheux.

Donc, la mort, ce doit être autre chose. Mais pas quelque chose qui serait vraiment quelque chose. Plutôt un quelque chose qui n'est rien ou un rien qui est quelque chose. Parce que, sinon, la mort ne pourrait pas enlever comme ça de l'être à l'être.

Comme quoi, la mort, c'est pas rien.

(La suite au prochain n°)


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK.
> l&#224;, je dis quoi, par exemple?
> 
> Hein?



"ED est un sac a murde et Tirhum n'a aucun talent, quant au corse, si j'en parle pas, c'est pas pour rien"


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2007)

Il lègue son corps aux yeux avides de torses nus et velus, de croupes rebondies et de serviettes sur le point de chuter pour le bonheur des grand(e)s. 
Resterons aussi ses autoportraits où le muscle ferme le dispute au regard ténébreux. 
Hélas, dirons les seins saints, on ne peut avoir les ailes de l'ange et la cuisse toujours ferme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est-à-dire, c'est un peu comme Anakyn Skywalker : il est mort, mais en fait non.


Vache, les références... :affraid:

Un mythe qui s'effondre en direct, là.








`

_Bassou, comment t'as fait? _


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _Bassou, comment t'as fait? _



Benjamin a installé un nouveau module dans vBull. Maintenant les modos ont accès a ce que pensent les posteurs avant de poster.

Ca nous permet de bannir ou de modérer par anticipation


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Benjamin a installé un nouveau module dans vBull. Maintenant les modos ont accès a ce que pensent les posteurs avant de poster.




Toutes mes condoléances aussi alors.
ça doit être un enfer.


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

Boah, ca d&#233;pend du posteur.

Avec toi c'est toujours un plaisir, d'ailleurs BackCat va regretter d'&#234;tre parti chez m4e.


Le moins fatiguant c'est avec Mackie.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Maintenant les modos ont acc&#232;s a ce que pensent les posteurs avant de poster.



*MEDIOCRITY REPORT

*J'ai vu le film - on sait comment &#231;a finit.
Comme mado, je vous plains plus que vous crains.





Mais tu as raison - &#231;a reste de _l'anticipation._


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Benjamin a installé un nouveau module dans vBull. Maintenant les modos ont accès a ce que pensent les posteurs avant de poster.
> 
> Ca nous permet de bannir ou de modérer par anticipation


c'est un module de vRedbull , il me semble....


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Benjamin a installé un nouveau module dans vBull. Maintenant les modos ont accès a ce que pensent les posteurs avant de poster.
> 
> Ca nous permet de bannir ou de modérer par anticipation



Bien ça. Mais ça ne vaut que pour ceux qui _pensent_ avant de poster 


Alors donc, disais-je, la mort, c'est pas rien. Mais on pourrait objecter qu'il y a, comme on dit, des morts inutiles. Mais il est difficile de les distinguer des morts utiles. Pour régler (ou simplifier) le problème, on dira que toutes les mort sont inutiles. La mort est inutile. D'ailleurs, elle est un luxe de la vie. Le "travail" de la vie serait plus simple sans la mort.

La mort est un luxe

(à suivre)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Anakyn Skywalker



Anakyn ?

Non, ana pas qu'un.
Je ne me souviens pas trop du film, mais il me semble qu'ana au moins deux des Skywalkers - des jumeaux je crois.





(note pour Bassou : désolé, je sais que je pensais à la perspective nietchéenne de la mort cosmique juste avant de poster ma vanne à deux balles, ce qui fait que tu n'as rien pu faire _à priori_, mais :
1/ J'ai été entraîné à dévier ton genre de détecteur.
2/ La perspective machin truc, là, ça ne veut rien dire du tout, et toc!)


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2007)

Tagada tagada tagada tulum tulum tagada tagadagadagdagda !
(roulements de tambours, parce que je suis musicien à mes heures)

Oyez oyez !

Il est mort, le petit starmac.
C'est une triste perte pour notre communauté que cette lumière qui s'est évanouie dans la nuit sans fin.
Personne ne le remplacera, car personne n'est pas son nom, et que tout ce que l'on sait de Jack c'est qu'il avait un beau regard et qu'il aimait les spaghettis.
Il est mort, le petit starmac, dans des circonstances affreuses et inélucidées, et l'on s'en tiendra là longtemps parce qu'on a rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent.
Tu nous manqueras, toi le plus ténébreux des lorrains, l'homme qui aimait les quiches au chianti. Car tu étais, Starmac, notre Stanislas de cur, l'homme qui aimait les femmes qui aimaient mieux les hommes morts que vivants.
Puisse tu nous revenir en zombie nu sous ton manteau de fourrure, parce que là, vraiment, c'est trop dur.

Ton doudou qui t'aimait.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4464863 a dit:
			
		

> .../... en zombie nu sous ton manteau de fourrure, parce que l&#224;, vraiment, c'est trop dur.



Tu veux donc dire: l&#224;, juste l&#224; sous son manteau, c'est trop dur?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est-à-dire, c'est un peu comme Anakyn Skywalker : il est mort, mais en fait non.


Qui?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?



Le père des jumeaux !

Comme quoi, y en ana pas kyn de skywalkers, moi je dis.

Mais c'est lequel qui est mort ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le père des jumeaux !
> 
> Comme quoi, y en ana pas kyn de skywalkers, moi je dis.
> 
> Mais c'est lequel qui est mort ?


 
mais non !!!

Kate !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> mais non !!!
> 
> Kate !!!



Kate borde tandis qu'Errol erre :rateau:













I'm already out !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Dommage. Il &#233;tait int&#233;ressant ce fil &#224; la base&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dommage. Il était intéressant ce fil à la base



Ce qui m'impressionne le plus, ce sont les automatismes qui existent entre les posteurs. Une sorte de télépathie. Une communication subliminale. Je pense sincèrement qu'il s'agit d'une forme d'art. C'est beau.

:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dommage. Il était intéressant ce fil à la base


 
Ah ouais ???


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2007)

De quoi &#231;a parlait?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2007)

Il devait bien y avoir un sujet.... mais lequel..???


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2007)

Bah, au moins c'est un cimetière ouvert 
Enfin pour l'instant, je sais que vu la raréfaction des gardiens et les saccages de fleurs à répétition, la grille ne manquera pas de se refermer sous peu.


Et puis, il n'est pas estampillé "don't touch" celui là  Bien au contraire.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dommage. Il était intéressant ce fil à la base



Ben 



mado a dit:


> Bah, au moins c'est un cimetière ouvert
> Enfin pour l'instant, je sais que vu la raréfaction des gardiens et les saccages de fleurs à répétition, la grille ne manquera pas de se refermer sous peu.
> 
> 
> Et puis, il n'est pas estampillé "don't touch" celui là  Bien au contraire.



Mais non, mais non. Les fleurs poussent sur le terreau des morts  

Donc, oui, la mort est un luxe

Et nous sommes mortels.

Nous sommes le luxe de l'être

(petite suite encore, avant la fin)


----------



## dool (5 Novembre 2007)

SSSSSssssmmmmffffffPPPPppppfffffffffffffffffff


parla con lo sguardo


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dommage. Il était intéressant ce fil à la base



Trop facile, trop rapide, trop tentant comme Starmac, est le côté obscur de la force.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

Bon..., ça vas être l'heure


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Novembre 2007)

Nous sommes le luxe de l'être ; Starmac est parti. 
Voilà les nouvelles du jour.
Starmac est la preuve que nous sommes le luxe de l'être
La preuve visible, puisque son départ, il l'a mis en scène. 
Comme dans un tableau de Monory
Une telle mise en scène ne sert à rien. Elle est aussi un luxe.

Starmac est le luxe du luxe de l'être*

Quant à moi,  j'écoute le bruit des vagues. La mer monte.

(The End)

*comme la chouette de Minerve (qui se lève au crépuscule)


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_il faut se pr&#233;cipiter dans le vide,
je fabrique le vide
je suis un r&#233;acteur
je me propulse dans l'espace-temps
en cr&#233;ant un vide qui m'aspire en avant
toujours en avant&#8230;



_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4465910 a dit:
			
		

> Bon..., &#231;a vas &#234;tre l'heure


Mais pas du tout. Tu n'es pas encore arriv&#233; aux 10 000. 

A ce propos, c'est une nouvelle mode ou Benjamin a mis la charte &#224; jour? Non, parce que dans le second cas, va y avoir du nettoyage&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _je fabrique le vide__en créant un vide qui m'aspire en avant_
> ​




Quand j'vous l'disais !!!! ​


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_pour toi, on va faire un effort, on va te bannir avant&#8230; bien avant ! 
_


----------



## Grug (6 Novembre 2007)

&#8230;


C'est quoi l'histoire ?
y'a un h&#233;ritage &#224; la clef ?


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais pas du tout. Tu n'es pas encore arrivé aux 10 000.
> 
> A ce propos, c'est une nouvelle mode ou Benjamin a mis la charte à jour? Non, parce que dans le second cas, va y avoir du nettoyage




La Malédicition des Myriades (Triades ?) ça aurait pu l'faire aussi comme titre, mais j'ai eu peur de réveiller un autre mort


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> mais j'ai eu peur de réveiller un autre mort


Feliz Toussaint - il y revient.


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2007)

Sinon, je me suis régalée ce soir  :love:
Quand le cimetière devient théâtre.. Je t'envie presque Adriano.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Novembre 2007)

Y a pas à tortiller : z'êtes tous des grands malades


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Maintenant les modos ont accès a ce que pensent les posteurs avant de poster.




Si on pouvait renverser le processus : que les posteurs aient accès aux pensées des modos avant de poster !!! :afraid::rateau:


----------



## morphoas (7 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sinon, je me suis régalée ce soir  :love:
> Quand le cimetière devient théâtre.. Je t'envie presque Adriano.



... en parlant de mastication

De Masticatione Mortuorum in Tumulis


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Si on pouvait renverser le processus : que les posteurs aient acc&#232;s *aux pens&#233;es des modos* avant de poster !!! :afraid::rateau:



Ben, si les modos pensaient, &#231;a se saurait ! Tout le monde est au courant que nous ne sommes que des "bots" informatiques programm&#233;s et introduits par Benjamin dans vBubulle, et que nous n'avons de pens&#233;es que virtuelles, aucune existence r&#233;elle !


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_et les posteurs qui ont &#233;t&#233; des mod&#233;rateurs, genre Finn_Atlas, ils sont quoi ?
_


----------



## kisbizz (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et les posteurs qui ont été des modérateurs, genre Finn_Atlas, ils sont quoi ?
> _



bleu ?


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_alors, en fait, tu ne dors pas, tu floodes&#8230; 


_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et les posteurs qui ont été des modérateurs, genre Finn_Atlas, ils sont quoi ?
> _



c'est pas des bots affranchis? j'ai pas bon? c'est ça. Tant pis:rose:


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2007)

morphoas a dit:


> ... en parlant de mastication
> 
> De Masticatione Mortuorum in Tumulis



Tu penses qu'ils peuvent se nourrir de floodeurs ?

(edit : non rien..)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4468196 a dit:
			
		

> _et les posteurs qui ont &#233;t&#233; des mod&#233;rateurs, genre Finn_Atlas, ils sont quoi ?
> _



Fais pas l'innocent, tu sais tr&#232;s bien qu'ils sont comme nous, c'est juste une ruse deBenjamin pour faire croire que nous sommes derri&#232;re le clavier, et pas dans la Ram, de temps en temps, il change la couleur d'un d'entre nous pour accr&#233;diter cette id&#233;e chez les vrais membres ! :mouais:


----------



## dool (8 Novembre 2007)

Une femme se meurt depuis cette disparition. Son visage est voilée. La belle inconnue reste encore un mystère pour le clan. Cette douleur suffira-t-elle à l'éloigner elle aussi ? Possible.
Le mal qui rongeait Starmac la ronge aussi.
A vedere.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2007)

Laissez, chuis médecin, j'vais m'en occuper ! J'vois tout à fait de quoi comment ça s'retourne !


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2007)

J'arrive t'aider l'&#233;crieur !! :love:


----------



## NED (8 Novembre 2007)

heurrk !
La femme sans tête !
Il vivait dans un cirque le Starmac?


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2007)

_Médecine légale à la petite semaine ?_

N'oubliez pas messieurs que la rigidité cadavérique affecte lensemble des muscles de lorganisme.
Vous concernant, je présume que la votre [rigidité] prend plutôt sa source dans un afflux exceptionnel de sang dans les corps caverneux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> corps caverneux.


La caverne,
le mythe,
Platon
et les ombres prises pour la réalité.

Quoi de plus logique pour une mort virtuelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Si tu parles philo, tu risques de nous attirer monsieur "Mirci"&#8230; Fait gaffe Ponk&#8230;


Dool ?  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> _M&#233;decine l&#233;gale &#224; la petite semaine ?_
> 
> N'oubliez pas messieurs que la rigidit&#233; cadav&#233;rique affecte l&#8217;ensemble des muscles de l&#8217;organisme.
> Vous concernant, je pr&#233;sume que la votre [rigidit&#233;] prend plut&#244;t sa source dans un afflux exceptionnel de sang dans les corps caverneux.



De quoi y parle le jeunot ?
De Un, elle est pas morte, la patiente. C'est justement &#224; ce propos que j'interviens &#224; temps.
De Deuze, j'ai vu Lune Froide, j'connais la chanson*.

Non mais l'autre.
:mouais:

:rateau:









*"_Les p'tites *****, les p'tites *****, les p'tites biiiites, les p'tites *****."_


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La caverne,
> le mythe,
> Platon
> et les ombres prises pour la r&#233;alit&#233;.
> ...



Une des images les plus fr&#233;quentes du virtuel repr&#233;sente d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; des CD, sans doute vient-ce de l&#224; ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Si tu parles philo, tu risques de nous attirer monsieur "Mirci" Fait gaffe Ponk


 
Au temps pour moi.

Je ne voudrais pas entraîner cela - pas pour tout lol du monde...


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Une femme se meurt depuis cette disparition. Son visage est voilée. La belle inconnue reste encore un mystère pour le clan. Cette douleur suffira-t-elle à l'éloigner elle aussi ? Possible.
> Le mal qui rongeait Starmac la ronge aussi.
> A vedere.
> 
> ...




72h pour découvrir l'identité de madame X ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

est ce que le schmilblik à fait une rencontre avec Macinside dernierement ?


----------



## Lalla (8 Novembre 2007)

(oui oui c'est une excuse pour la poster...) 




Bonjour, Détective Lalla *serre des mains*

Evidemment la police arrive toujours après les badauds et les faux médecins (A chaque fois nous avons droit à ces derniers! Des incapables vous dis-je!)

Bien, amenez-moi au corps maintenant!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _et les posteurs qui ont été des modérateurs, genre Finn_Atlas, ils sont quoi ?
> _




à la retraite ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Peinards ! Avec le respect et la rente qui leur sont dus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Laissez, chuis médecin, j'vais m'en occuper ! J'vois tout à fait de quoi comment ça s'retourne !



Tu ne veux pas t'occuper avec la tête aussi ?


----------



## vleroy (8 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Peinards ! Avec le respect et la rente qui leur sont dus !



pfff, les régimes spéciaux vont bientôt sauter:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Peinards ! Avec le respect et la rente qui leur sont dus !



C'est pour ça qu'ils gardent Ma....... au placard, bien au chaud, pour éviter les côtisations à  l'AGEFIPH


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Mackie, c'est pas pareil. A force de baver sur la porte "administration", et depuis le temps, il est soud&#233; &#224; la poign&#233;e&#8230; Le probl&#232;me est diff&#233;rent. En plus, Benjamin, techniquement, c'est une quiche. De temps en temps, il arrive donc &#224; trouver une utilit&#233; concr&#232;te de cet appendice organique&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mackie, c'est pas pareil. A force de baver sur la porte "administration", et depuis le temps, il est soud&#233; &#224; la poign&#233;e&#8230; Le probl&#232;me est diff&#233;rent. En plus, Benjamin, techniquement, c'est une quiche. *De temps en temps, il arrive donc &#224; trouver une utilit&#233; concr&#232;te de cet appendice organique&#8230;*



&#231;a doit faire mal, quelle horreur


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mackie, c'est pas pareil. A force de baver sur la porte "administration", et depuis le temps, il est soudé à la poignée Le problème est différent. En plus, Benjamin, techniquement, c'est une quiche. De temps en temps, il arrive donc à trouver une utilité concrète de cet appendice organique



Comme pour l'appendicite quoi


----------



## Nobody (8 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Une femme se meurt depuis cette disparition. Son visage est voilée. La belle inconnue reste encore un mystère pour le clan. Cette douleur suffira-t-elle à l'éloigner elle aussi ? Possible.
> Le mal qui rongeait Starmac la ronge aussi.
> A vedere.



C'est quoi ces bananes qui dépassent à gauche et à droite?

:rateau: 



BackCat a dit:


> Avec le *respect* et la rente qui leur sont dus !




Mouaaaaaaaaahahahhahaaaaa!! 

Hum.

Pardon.

Mmmmrrrrfffff.. prrrr..


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Novembre 2007)

Non, mais, en d&#233;connant comme &#231;a, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du danger des mov&#232; z&#226;mes ou b&#234;b&#234;t. 

D'ailleurs, quand je rentre chez moi, apr&#232;s minuit, c'est toujours &#224; reculons. Pour guetter les z&#226;mes non ramass&#233;es

Il y a en a plein :afraid:

Derni&#232;rement, il y en a une qui a post&#233; &#224; ma place 

Et je vous dis pas le bonom Zavan


----------



## Lalla (8 Novembre 2007)

Merci Dool, d'avoir tenté de lancer qqch...
Malheureusement, faut pas trop leur en demander...


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_en m&#234;me temps&#8230; c'est un peu entre vous, non ?

(ouais, je sais, j'suis dur ! )
_


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Merci Dool, d'avoir tent&#233; de lancer qqch...
> Malheureusement, faut pas trop leur en demander...



Ben, Lalla, j'ai essay&#233; de relancer 

Je n'ai pas fini

Le bonom Zavan, y prend son tan, pask il &#232; du tan lontan

Le temps o&#249; le temps ne nous &#233;tait pas compt&#233;

pour koz des morts l&#224; dan lo semin


----------



## dool (8 Novembre 2007)

[blanc]


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Se lance dans l'aventure tout *homme* pr&#234;t &#224; l'aventure. Apr&#232;s...c'est comme tout hein ! la volont&#233; tout &#231;a :rateau:


C'&#233;tait pas une histoire de femmes c't histoire?


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'était pas une histoire de femmes c't histoire?



une histoire de femmes
oui assurément.

la plus belle, l'ultime création.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Merci Dool, d'avoir tenté de lancer qqch...
> Malheureusement, faut pas trop leur en demander...



On vous a pas attendu non plus...


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On vous a pas attendu non plus...



Tu m'étonnes, on vas pas trainer pour les ex-fans du Juste Prix et de Geopardy


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, on vas pas trainer pour les ex-fans du Juste Prix et de Geopardy



Tu oublies ceux du monopoly !

(me demande si je ne me trompe pas de fil, moi...)


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_&#231;a me rappelle quand Gribouille faisait des courses de fauteuil roulant avec aricosec dans les couloirs en bousculant l'Amok&#8230;


ah non, en fait, je me souviens que l&#224; on se marrait !


bon, j'aimerais faire un pr&#233;l&#233;vement d'IP sur Starmac, pourriez-ouvrir le cercueil ? 
_


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2007)

Vieilles lunes, &#224; quoi bon t'en faire le porteur de souvenirs. Inutile. 
Autant que les ballonnements des mastouilleurs de kikette &#224; claviers.

Vous panez rien ? Moi non plus. Et je m'en contrefous. C'est bien comme &#231;a.
C'que j'veux, c'est des nouvelles de la fille aux cuisses d'argent.
:rateau:


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2007)

_si j'ai pan&#233; ? Mais tu m'as pris pour un Merlan de chez Findus ma parole !

nan mais si c'&#233;tait un fil ferm&#233;, fallait l'dire&#8230; mais c'est pas ce que j'avais lu &#224; l'entr&#233;e&#8230;

Encore fallait-il qu'ils accordassent* leur violons si ces braves gens voulaient un requiem de Mozart et non l'enterrement de Mozart suivi par les chiens&#8230;

j'en connais quelques-uns d'enterrements d'avatars qui ont eu leurs grandes pompes* et celui-ci se voulait plus intime eu &#233;gard aux d&#233;m&#233;l&#233;s du rital avec la famiglia mais &#231;a manquait de paroles, c'est la chienlit pour &#231;a l'omerta**

on ne fait pas de femmes blettes sans caser des n&#339;uds&#8230; 


*rien &#224; voir avec Adidas Mackie ! 
**rien &#224; voir avec Roberta donc&#8230; 
_


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _si j'ai pané ? Mais tu m'as pris pour un Merlan de chez Findus ma parole !
> 
> _




Faut pas parler poisson comme çà, c'est l'heure des créatures des profondeurs. :afraid: 

Et les histoires de femmes, çà reprend quand ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Faut pas parler poisson comme çà, c'est l'heure des créatures des profondeurs. :afraid:
> 
> Et les histoires de femmes, çà reprend quand ?


Quand y'aura plus d'hommes ?!...


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _j'en connais quelques-uns d'enterrements d'avatars qui ont eu leurs grandes pompes* et celui-ci se voulait plus intime eu égard aux démélés du rital avec la famiglia
> _



_ceci dit comme dirait aussi Ponk, c'était une bonne idée et un très bel enterrement c'est juste qu'on aurait du y mettre dès le départ la suite avec dool là c'eut été grande classe

allez je vais aller acheter une couronne pour le starmac_



ScubaARM a dit:


> Et les histoires de femmes, çà reprend quand ?



_tout le temps, t'as pas remarquer ? ou alors c'est que je suis trop sensible_



tirhum a dit:


> Quand y'aura plus d'hommes ?!...



_ah bah non restons là, c'est mieux avec ambivalence_


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ceci dit comme dirait aussi Ponk, c'était une bonne idée et un très bel enterrement c'est juste qu'on aurait du y mettre dès le départ la suite avec dool là c'eut été grande classe
> 
> _



Tu es toujours trop pressé avec les femmes.


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

_si je ne l'&#233;tais pas, ce ne serait pas moi&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Ouais, non, rien.


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4469580 a dit:
			
		

> _ceci dit comme dirait aussi Ponk, c'&#233;tait une bonne id&#233;e et un tr&#232;s bel enterrement&#8230; c'est juste qu'on aurait du y mettre d&#232;s le d&#233;part la suite avec dool&#8230; l&#224; c'eut &#233;t&#233; grande classe&#8230;
> 
> _




Voil&#224;, c'&#233;tait juste un enterrement. Un clin d'oeil. Le d&#233;funt aurait pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; rester plus discret, voire rejoindre la fosse commune. Nous on avait envie de marquer le coup. Vous ne comprenez pas ? Pas tr&#232;s grave en fait, si ?

Mais bon, merci pour tes conseils alem, dispens&#233;s avec tact et d&#233;licatesse. &#231;a me va droit au coeur, non vraiment.


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

_&#233;trangement, je sens de l'ironie&#8230; peut-&#234;tre me suis-je mal exprim&#233; ou alors mes premiers messages dans le fil ont &#233;t&#233; mal compris&#8230;

bizarrrement pas par le principal int&#233;ress&#233;&#8230; ou alors je me trompe encore&#8230; 
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _si j'ai pané ? Mais tu m'as pris pour un Merlan de chez Findus ma parole !
> _




Nan rien :rateau: : juste pour dire que c'est l"heure de paner :love:


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2007)

le pané, c'est bon que bien emballé:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (9 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> le pané, c'est bon que bien emballé:rateau:



avec un joli noed ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2007)

:mouais: bon ben comme les n&#339;uds &#231;a n&#8217;a pas l&#8217;air de manquer et que les derni&#232;res pellet&#233;es de terre sont retomb&#233;es (en courbes plus ou moins majestueuses) je pose le marbre.

by Nephou


----------

